
Feature Bias, or Rethinking the Blub Paradox - kornish
http://www.jonathanturner.org/2016/01/rethinking-the-blub-paradox.html
======
michaelwww
Uncle Bob recommends in "Make the Magic go away" that programmers do some
programming in assembler to help demystify languages and language features
that seem foreign. I know it has helped me.

[https://blog.8thlight.com/uncle-bob/2015/08/06/let-the-
magic...](https://blog.8thlight.com/uncle-bob/2015/08/06/let-the-magic-
die.html)

------
steveklabnik
A follow-up to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10957740](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10957740)

